# Red Drum in the panhandle



## KingLure (Jul 6, 2009)

I live right next to a brackish bay and it has hardheads, sail cat,black grouper, sheephead, and red drum. I am most intrested in catching red drum, I wouldn't mind others. But all I pull out is hardheads and sail cat. If ya can help I would like some advice on how to catch better game.

Bait I use:

Squid

Shrimp

Finger mullet


----------



## Sam Roberts (Oct 22, 2007)

> *KingLure (7/6/2009)*I live right next to a brackish bay and it has hardheads, sail cat,black grouper, sheephead, and red drum. I am most intrested in catching red drum, I wouldn't mind others. But all I pull out is hardheads and sail cat. If ya can help I would like some advice on how to catch better game.
> 
> Bait I use:
> 
> ...


go ahead and just never use squid again...for what your doing.

If you have a light on the dock you should fish it at night...

If you don't try a carolina rig..

and What is the bottom made out of Mud?


----------



## KingLure (Jul 6, 2009)

Sounds good, Speaking of. What are some good lures for Reds?


----------



## kingling (Apr 10, 2008)

lures- anything that looks like a mullet

gulp lures work good on a jig head


----------



## Fuuzzee (Feb 7, 2008)

<P style="BACKGROUND: white"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: 'Verdana','sans-serif'">Iwould try out a gold spoon. It will def eliminate the catfish bi-catch and help to cover large areas of water quickly. Over the years, the gold spoon has become my Ole' faithful for the red's, esp in those brackish waters where the clarity isn?t the best. I?m def no expert, but I personally think there is something about the flashing and vibrations that the spoon produces that really catches the attention of reds. I favor the weed less version with a slow to med retrieve. <?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o>


----------



## Glastronix (Apr 14, 2008)

What bay do you live next to?


----------

